# How worse is Windows OS App Problem?



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

My father is planning to buy a Nokia Lumia 520, he will mainly use it for navigation, gmail, yahoo, facebook, youtube & some games. Will the windows market place suffice his requirements or should he buy a Samsung Galaxy S instead.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Windows Market can't even hold a candle to the size of the Google Play store.

As the Windows 8 Phones like the Lumia are some of the best the only thing that holds it down is the market.

Those apps will be on the phone that you listed so you should be alright. I wouldn't worry about popular apps such as those.

If you depend of be very app heavy then a Samsung Galaxy S3 or S4 may be the better option.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope not app heavy. 

I agree I myself personally have a android phone (Nexus 4), I'm a big android fan boy.

My father is a nokia fan boy rather than a windows fan boy. I will try to convince my father to buy a Nexus 4 or a S4


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No reason to convince him. The Nokia will work out great for him.

If he likes the Nokia then I say go for it.


----------

